# Server Problem mit Applet start



## berni (12. Jan 2007)

Hi;
 Hab das Problem das mein Applet lokal auf meinem Xamp Server reibungslos funktioniert aber, wenn ich 
 genau das geliche Applet (ganze Datei) auf einen anderen Server stelle öffnet sich ein leeres Fenster
 => Applet not inited

 Was gibt es für Fehlerquellen??

 Danke im Vorhinein
                                               MFG berni


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2007)

Guck mal in die Java-Console, welche Fehler dort ausgegeben werden.


----------



## berni (12. Jan 2007)

Hab grad noch mal gschaut, in der Console werden keine Fehler ausgeben (hüllt sich ganz in weiß) !!!


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2007)

berni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab grad noch mal gschaut, in der Console werden keine Fehler ausgeben (hüllt sich ganz in weiß) !!!


In der *Java* Konsole? Glaub ich nicht  :shock:


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jan 2007)

Wenn ein Applet nicht initialisiert werden konnte hat das Gründe. Und die werden auf der Java-Console ausgegeben.


----------



## berni (12. Jan 2007)

Nehme Behauptung zurück!!   
 Warum funktioniert es dann aber lokal auf meinem Xamp und auf jeden anderen PC auch???

 Kann das an einer config Datei am Server liegen???

 Meldung: java.lang.ClassFormatError: Edit (invalid pc in line numer table)


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jan 2007)

Eine .class Datei ist kaputt. Evtl. Übertragungsfehler. 
-Neu kompilieren
-nochmal auf den Server packen
-classloader cache des clients löschen
-nochmal versuchen


----------



## berni (13. Jan 2007)

Hab mit eclipse alles neu kompeliert (lauft alles wie es soll);
 Die html-Datei lokal auf jedem Rechner funktioniert (bei ein paar Freunden) & auf meinem Xampp Server auch!!!
 Versteh ich irgendwei net  :?: 

 Liegt das an einem Programmierfehler oder am Server???


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jan 2007)

Hast du den Classloader Cache gelöscht und es neu versucht?


----------

